# Paul White



## Paul White (Sep 23, 2018)

Used to own an Autocruise Starblazer 2003. Still got the Fiamma Privacy Room. Anyone know the length of the awning on the motorhome? Need the info so I can advertise the privacy room for sale. Thanks.


----------

